# Chane L7 getting close



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

As we all know, Chane's A5rx towers were met with high praise back in the 
$1000 http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/84858-official-1-000-speaker-evaluation-home-audition-event-results.html & 
$2500 http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/70413-official-2-500-speaker-evaluation-home-audition-event.html speaker evaluations.

Jon has been toying with the idea of developing a larger speaker that would provide a bit more bass extension as well as over all SPL. I have been following his progress for more than a year. With the bar set by the A5's as they are, I am really anticipating the L7 to be quite special. I found this today.



> It's been WAY too quiet here;...That said, the L7 is finally a fully-fledged concept and while exact production isn't a lock yet, I'd like to think we'll have some prototypes here this spring to test, photograph, and tune.
> 
> I just wasn't 100% pleased with the direction the model took through about mid last year, but that changed when some new options appeared. Now the model is really well balanced and its specifications are stunning. I have the time to devote to it again, and it really is what I'd always wanted the L7 to be.
> 
> We can't make just another tower. After the A5 platform's success, this model really has to click and as of this month I think we have the right ingredients. With some good news from the supply chain hopefully we can make an announcement in a month or so.


So while this might be a bit premature, things are looking up again!:spend:


----------



## speakerman49 (Feb 24, 2016)

Tonto said:


> As we all know, Chane's A5rx towers were met with high praise back in the
> $1000 http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/84858-official-1-000-speaker-evaluation-home-audition-event-results.html &
> $2500 http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/70413-official-2-500-speaker-evaluation-home-audition-event.html speaker evaluations.
> 
> ...


Yes they sure are looking up! Why you ask? Well, personally I am looking forward to the new A2.4's myself. Plan to order (3) across the front. May even later add the A1.4's for rear duties. Only have the room for 5.2. Really not so much into HT as I am my music. Jon has assured me that (3) A2.4's across the front will be amazing and I believe him. I do, on occasion, watch a movie or two. That is why I may also order the A1.4's. Anyways, just thought that I would add to the excitement!

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I can't wait. You all know how I feel about the A5. I would love to get a chance to hear what Jon does next!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I am eagerly awaiting the A2.4. It seems to be everything I want in an MTM, and 5 of those will anchor my surround system nicely, as the A2rx-c do, now.

The crossover reworking has my interest high and the waveguide is a pleasant surprise!


----------



## speakerman49 (Feb 24, 2016)

lcaillo said:


> I can't wait. You all know how I feel about the A5. I would love to get a chance to hear what Jon does next!


Yeah, have ready many great things about the A5. The thing is, I am not a tower guy. That being said, I really do like a MTM design. As such, plan to order at least a set of the new A2.4's once they are available. If I really like them and decide to keep them, then I will order another for my center. May just order a set of the A1.4's for rears....LOL!!! Not really a HT guy anymore as my music is *much* more important to me. However, do like to watch a movie every now and then. Have dual PSA S1500's so I am fine on the bass side of things. Like YOU, I am too looking forward to seeing what Jon has done but with the A2.4's. There are significant changes to the crossover from what he has explained to me. My excitement is building!

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Jon is such a great guy...really puts his soul into his speakers, and these are his pride & joy! I can't wait to hear them.



> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, really. The L7, and it's matching center, the L6, have cleared everything but the prototype shop. That was dealt with this past Friday so I'm expecting good things. Both models are part of a rapid response effort I've been working on. Once it's completely engaged we'll have these models and more. ("More" doesn't mean more in this product series, just a few bits and pieces to make things interesting elsewhere.)
> 
> ...



You just gotta love this guy!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Things are moving along on the L7 & L6 Center:



> General update, folks. The project appears to have dropped into top gear. We've been told a mid June release of our advanced prototypes, and after a trip to Chane, I'll do the crossovers and final tuning and we'll move to production. Production isn't as lengthy as our other models.
> 
> Because exactly 100% of my best estimates are wrong I'm not going to list dates, but with what we've just learned, the L6 and L7 happen this Summer. Naturally, more info appears here just as soon as it happens. Photos, feature list, specs, measured data, beta and other reviews, and through it all, some sort of offer to all of you here.
> 
> ...


These things should be everything anybody could ever want, errr...need...yeah need!


----------



## needsound (Jul 24, 2016)

I just bought and received a set of a5rx-c and am enjoying it. But now I'm second guessing myself and considering replacing with the new L7. The L7 sounds like it will be da bomb. Decisions!


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

The thing I heard so far is that the model will be a sealed design. Which I think is great since I'm a Music only guy.


----------



## needsound (Jul 24, 2016)

Unfortunately, I have a feeling the L7/L6's won't be anytime soon. Looking forward to the A2.4 release. Thought it was to be shipped the second week of August. Any status updates?


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

My biggest question is about the tweeter on the L7. What will it be? The ARX line tweeter is fine for a lower price range speaker but I do hear over and over again that they are not as good as ribbon or RAAL tweeters. So if the price is were I think it is the competition is going to be high. I have nothing but good things to say about the split-gap woofer.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The most Jon has said is"



> The A6 concept called for a horizontal, center channel layout, *using the A5 mid and treble* and a pair of flanking 6.5" woofers instead of the A5's triple 5" stack. As such it wouldn't suit vertical use, like the double-duty A2.


I personally don't see a problem with the tweeter, his crossover/cabinet design brings its performance right where it needs to be. And helps keep the price in line.


----------

